# Piss Ant Hill (or some like to call it Jack's revenge)



## mygrain (Oct 16, 2004)

As I sit totally and completely still,
waiting here on top of  this piss ant hill.

All i can think about is that silly thrill,
of pushing Jill down this same hill.

Oh to hear her let out a such a shrill,
and to see her at the bottom of the hill.



This one is an oldie. In HS I kept looking at old nursery rhymes for inspiration.. This was my fav of the bunch. A bit dark but light at the same time.


----------

